# new guy



## S4twiggy (Jul 11, 2010)

hi, my name is grant and jus joined up on here, looking to progress my S4 from looking like this and correcting the paint, any advice as im jus about to recieve my DAS-6 polisher with a menzerna kit and would like to get the paint tip top and free of swirls and webbing. i have another audi to practice on and have some panels from scrappy coming so wont be doing my car just yet.


----------



## joshm (Jun 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Grant, that's an awesome looking S4 :thumb:

I'm in the same boat as you are, I've just bought the same kit to use on my golf, and while I have been detailing for quite a while, this is the first time I've done anything with a machine.

This forum is amazing, the people on here will tell you exactly what you need to know and more.

Have a read of this for info on using a dual action.

Where in Wales are you from?

Josh


----------



## S4twiggy (Jul 11, 2010)

im in merthyr mate, ive been valeting cars for a while but i want to go into machine polishing now and see how good they really are.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Good to see some new blood on here!

Nice car. Are they BBS CH's? Lovely wheels.

Your Audi paint is likely to be pretty hard. As always though, start off with a light polishing combo and work your way up. I wouldn't be surprised if you eventually move onto a rotary polisher. That blue will look incredibly 'wet' once it's polished up nicely. I look forward to the completed photos. Good luck. Any questions feel free to ask.

Matt


----------



## S4twiggy (Jul 11, 2010)

yes mate genuine BBS CH's. i should be getting my DAS-6 machine delivered hopefully tomorro so i will pratice on another audi i have lying around to see how it goes, i will be getting some panels from a scrappy to practice on too. after seeing videos on you tube and other pics i think i will pick it up real soon so lets hope and wait huh!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice S4 mate (from another B5.5 owner!) 

Welcome to the forum! All you need and more is here.. sounds like you've got the right idea with scrap panels to start on. Also worth getting a good strong light source to view the car with, so you can see how much correction is left to do.

Cheers,

James.


----------



## S4twiggy (Jul 11, 2010)

good thinking, where can i get a good light source from then? is any high powered halogen lamp good?


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Hi & Welcome to DW :wave:

Screwfix & toolstation do some twin 500w halogen lamps.

Tony


----------



## Felonious Bee (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovely colour


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome mate..Think i've seen you driving about merthyr when i've been working over there?


----------



## S4twiggy (Jul 11, 2010)

lol must of been me mate as mine is the only noggy S4 up these parts


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Halogens are OK, but can hide some defects. 

Really you need Halogens, A brinkmann (or sungun) and strong fluorescents to see all defects! (but not always possible!) 

James

BTW. Nogaro Blue is my favourite S4 colour. Have you got the matching Alcantara centres?


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

S4twiggy said:


> lol must of been me mate as mine is the only noggy S4 up these parts


Next time i see you i'll give you a wave i'll be in a white holdsworth truck


----------

